# Trying so hard to be strong



## Janet (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm just so tired of crying and wondering "what if" All I do is wonder what he is doing, who is calling. I just want to be strong and move on. I'm not the one who walked away. I asked my husband if he was sure he wanted to walk away from his marriage. His response was that it wasnt me it was him. He can't see us happening now but he would never say never. He says that he still loves me but isn't sure where he is suppose to be in life anymore. Why after this many years do i no longer qualify to be there in his life or there for him? I'm so afraid there is someone else in his life. Its so hard because I have to see him every other day b/c he watches our child before and after the sitter watches him until I get home from work. The last month has been full of fights and doubt that I feel that he will never regret leaving and wish to work things out. I just can't believe how easy it was for him to leave. Has anyone been in this type of situation where their spouse left for space but it esculated into more b/c you were so angry?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, I've been in your spot (and still am to some degree). How long have you been married? How long have you been separated? My marriage lasted 22 years and we have been separated 10 months. To make matters even worse, we work together. You better believe I was angry when he walked out. It has taken many hours of individual counseling to get me to this point. This marriage isn't going to be saved because he doesn't want to. And to be honest, I deserve better than this. I guess time really does change things....

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Janet (Feb 14, 2009)

We have been married for 5 yrs but together for 13. We have only been separated for about 6 weeks. I'm so sorry for what you are going through, especially working together makes it worse. For me, work is a nice distraction. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

I was with my ex for 16 years, married for 10. It's been about 4.5 months since our separation. He decided to go live like a teenager and move 4.5 hours away because of an emotional affair he had with a loser. Time does give you perspective and does help heal your hurt. I am sooo sorry you have to work with the jerk. Couldn't take that. We have no children. No long lasting ties. I even hate getting text messages from him. It's going to take a lot of time and perspective to get your head and your heart through this. Hang in there. Besides, just think his loss. Who needs to be hanging around waiting for someone to come back? Cut him loose and one day you'll find someone who is worthy of you. Day by Day. :smthumbup:


----------

